
New Windows hack warning: Patch Intel systems now to block SWAPGSAttack exploits - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/new-windows-hack-warning-patch-intel-systems-now-to-block-swapgsattack-exploits/
======
nootropicat
Another one? At this point I'm starting to suspect these are intentional
backdoors. Hard to find, no traces from exploiting, plausible deniability
(incompetence).

